# Bjelanovic:"Rebic escluso dalla Croazia, ecco perchè".



## admin (23 Novembre 2022)

L'ex calciatore Bjelanovic a MTV su Rebic:"Penso che Rebic, per le sue qualità, sarebbe sicuramente utilissimo. Davanti, nonostante abbiamo giocatori importanti, può coprire diversi ruoli e quindi è un'assenza, però è già da più di un anno che è così ormai, da dopo gli Europei. La sua esclusione è dovuta anche ad alcune uscite fuori luogo"


----------



## Milo (23 Novembre 2022)

E allora fate le figurette, meglio per noi


----------



## Stex (23 Novembre 2022)

ma rebic sta benissimo qua.


----------



## Andris (23 Novembre 2022)

admin ha scritto:


> L'ex calciatore Bjelanovic a MTV su Rebic:"Penso che Rebic, per le sue qualità, sarebbe sicuramente utilissimo. Davanti, nonostante abbiamo giocatori importanti, può coprire diversi ruoli e quindi è un'assenza, però è già da più di un anno che è così ormai, da dopo gli Europei. *La sua esclusione è dovuta anche ad alcune uscite fuori luogo"*


a cosa si riferisce ?


----------



## Andrea Red&Black (23 Novembre 2022)

Che sia mezzo matto si vede


----------



## Swaitak (23 Novembre 2022)

admin ha scritto:


> L'ex calciatore Bjelanovic a MTV su Rebic:"Penso che Rebic, per le sue qualità, sarebbe sicuramente utilissimo. Davanti, nonostante abbiamo giocatori importanti, può coprire diversi ruoli e quindi è un'assenza, però è già da più di un anno che è così ormai, da dopo gli Europei. La sua esclusione è dovuta anche ad alcune uscite fuori luogo"


chissa chi si è beccato una bottigliata in testa


----------



## chicagousait (23 Novembre 2022)

Non ricordo se lo criticò o si rifiutò di entrare a partita praticamente finita durante l'ultimo europeo. Si è capito subito che non era scelta tecnica


----------



## Albijol (23 Novembre 2022)

admin ha scritto:


> L'ex calciatore Bjelanovic a MTV su Rebic:"Penso che Rebic, per le sue qualità, sarebbe sicuramente utilissimo. Davanti, nonostante abbiamo giocatori importanti, può coprire diversi ruoli e quindi è un'assenza, però è già da più di un anno che è così ormai, da dopo gli Europei. La sua esclusione è dovuta anche ad alcune uscite fuori luogo"



Magari è stato escluso perché è un cadavere ambulante?


----------



## admin (23 Novembre 2022)

admin ha scritto:


> L'ex calciatore Bjelanovic a MTV su Rebic:"Penso che Rebic, per le sue qualità, sarebbe sicuramente utilissimo. Davanti, nonostante abbiamo giocatori importanti, può coprire diversi ruoli e quindi è un'assenza, però è già da più di un anno che è così ormai, da dopo gli Europei. La sua esclusione è dovuta anche ad alcune uscite fuori luogo"


.


----------



## El picinin (23 Novembre 2022)

Rebic ha fatto lo stesso con noi a fine campionato,mentre ci giocavamolo scudetto,fosse stato per me a luglio non era aMilanello.


----------

